# What to name a boat?



## NCcarguy (Jan 25, 2011)

So, I bought a small boat for fishing and I want to give it a name, but haven't really come up with anything good yet.

I want something that's civil engineering related, and not a sex themed name, and certainly not "Get r done" that's used up.

I was thinking "Grade to drain" since it's one of my favorite BS comments we put on a set of plans.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 25, 2011)

USS PE-NESS


----------



## TESTY (Jan 25, 2011)

How 'bout USS "Buoyant Force"


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> USS PE-NESS


:withstupid:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 25, 2011)

lol...a friend suggested "OffShoregasm"


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ LOL!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2011)

Titanic

Andrea Doria

Cyclops

Wilhelm Gustoff

Bismark

Scorpion

I've got a ton of them!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 25, 2011)

soggy bottom


----------



## CbusPaul (Jan 25, 2011)

Jenny


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 25, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> soggy bottom


A subtle take on the USS Fudgey


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 25, 2011)

My good buddies old boat (sold it last year) was named the ....... Dirty Sanchez

how about the .... Hugh Jorgen ?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 25, 2011)

Knight boat!

I love that Simpson's episode!


----------



## Freon (Jan 25, 2011)

2 Girls, 1 Prop


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^ I don't know if that's funny or disgusting? It brings back images of disgusting. LOL


----------



## Dleg (Jan 25, 2011)

SS Goat See

MV Tub Girl

USS Clinton

(I'm all for the PE-ness, though.)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 25, 2011)

The HMS Meatspin


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2011)

Mike Hunt


----------



## Freon (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice to see we can still find the gutter....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 26, 2011)

Harry Ballzonya

Hugh G. Rectshunne

Mike Litoris


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 26, 2011)

Well....we are certainly creative if nothing else!

we can't come up with SOMETHING clever that doesn't include sexual references? hahaha....


----------



## Freon (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll be serious for a moment,

How about an EE theme? "Matching Impedances"

Or a construction reference "Change Order"

A Naval Architecture term "Froude Number"

A CE concept "Sewage Treatment"


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 26, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Hugh G. Rectshunne



my fear here is I would at some point have to live up to that......lol


----------



## mrt406 (Jan 26, 2011)

cement said:


> Mike Hunt



I went to school with a kid named Mike Hunt. Everyone called him "Spanky".


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2011)

Civil Engineering theme eh?..........

How about:

RIGID MEMBER

NON-DEFLECTING MEMBER

ROD IN COMPRESSION

SELF-LUBRICATING VESSEL

LAYING PIPE

EXPANDED ORIFACE

(Most of those are Mechanical, I know)


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2011)

The Dinghleberry


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 26, 2011)

SS Minnow


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

THE LEMONPARTY

name it THE BOAT and wear a shirt that says LITTLE MAN


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 26, 2011)

If you didn't know better, you'd think "Lemonparty" was the title of a Buffet album.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 26, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 26, 2011)

since it is a fishing boat

Le Poisson rouge(a la Poisson's ratio)

or

poisson hooke


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 26, 2011)

General Lee


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 26, 2011)

ElCid03 said:


> General Lee


:appl:


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jan 26, 2011)

It might be better suited for aircraft, but I've always wanted to name something "The Flying Buttress". It is open to interpretation, but also has a specific meaning in regards to structures.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 26, 2011)

maybe "High PI" which could have several Civil references, like Plasticity index, or just PI?? I don't know.......lol I'll end up explaining that too much.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 26, 2011)

Cow Pi


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> maybe "High PI" which could have several Civil references, like Plasticity index, or just PI?? I don't know.......lol I'll end up explaining that too much.


or "NCcarguy, PI" you could be like Magnum

for the old timers...

name it "Monkey Business"

yu could put on the transom "Engine near"


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2011)

Gettin' wet or just put the FFFFUUUUUUUUU picture on the back with the word...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 26, 2011)

OK, you've posted that pic in enough places for one time. Settle down.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> OK, you've posted that pic in enough places for one time. Settle down.


Fer seriously.


----------



## benbo (Jan 26, 2011)

Phatty Munny


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 26, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > maybe "High PI" which could have several Civil references, like Plasticity index, or just PI?? I don't know.......lol I'll end up explaining that too much.
> ...




Engine Near....humm, Now we're getting somewhere at least.

I saw a picture of a large boat that was named "Change order" and it had a small dingy that was named "Original Contract"

I think my boat is smaller than the dingy.....sigh.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> Engine Near....humm, Now we're getting somewhere at least.
> I saw a picture of a large boat that was named "Change order" and it had a small dingy that was named "Original Contract"
> 
> I think my boat is smaller than the dingy.....sigh.


So you're admitting that your dingy is smaller than their dingy? At least you're man enough to admit it!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 26, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > Engine Near....humm, Now we're getting somewhere at least.
> ...


Ive heard its not the size of the boat, but the motion of the ocean. My wife also says it takes a long time to cross the atlantic with a row boat. Good thing i dont have to...


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 26, 2011)

I met a guy yesterday name Harry Johnson. Seemed like a good name for a boat.

If "The Harry Johnson" isn't to your liking because boats are supposed to be named after girls, I volunteer "Gina in VA".


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

Wolverine said:


> I met a guy yesterday name Harry Johnson. Seemed like a good name for a boat.
> If "The Harry Johnson" isn't to your liking because boats are supposed to be named after girls, I volunteer "Gina in VA".


there's always "Ann Us"


----------



## benbo (Jan 26, 2011)

> My wife also says it takes a long time to cross the atlantic with a row boat. Good thing i dont have to...


Don't have to cross the Atlantic or don't have to use a rowboat?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 26, 2011)

benbo said:


> > My wife also says it takes a long time to cross the atlantic with a row boat. Good thing i dont have to...
> 
> 
> Don't have to cross the Atlantic or don't have to use a rowboat?


A little of column A, a little of column B...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2011)

theres a guy on my dock whose boat name is:

Exit Strategy

He said he basically hates his job so he is always planning his exit strategy from work so I figured that sounded like most of it


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 26, 2011)

^^ I like that idea too, and since I DO like to get out of here on Friday's an awful lot, maybe "Satellite office"....?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

Insolent Minx

Can anybody name that movie?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> OK, you've posted that pic in enough places for one time. Settle down.


Yeah, I was in a statistics training class all morning. Felt like stupid brain dump time.



wilheldp_PE said:


> Insolent Minx
> Can anybody name that movie?


Austin Powers?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Insolent Minx
> ...


The Jackal


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2011)

DENTIST APPOINTMENT

"I gotta leave early today, I have a dentist appointment"


----------



## Dleg (Jan 26, 2011)

Or, simlarly,

"A CLIENT"

"I'm with a client all afternoon"

"A MEETING"

"I'm in a meeting all afternoon"

Or how about "The Continuing Education"?


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 26, 2011)

Name the small boat 'Base Bid'... name the bigger craft 'Change Order'


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 26, 2011)

bigray76 said:


> Name the small boat 'Base Bid'... name the bigger craft 'Change Order'


Thats backwards


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 26, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> > Name the small boat 'Base Bid'... name the bigger craft 'Change Order'
> ...


no it's not. I heard that a couple of times recently as dinghy = "Original Contract" and yacht = "Change Orders"

NC: how about "Working from home"


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is this your boat or is it going to be a family activity? You could go with BILLABLE OURS


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the continuing education idea too....maybe "One PDH"? ok....that's another one that I would just end up explaining, now I'm starting to see why people use sex themed names...lol

My buddies all call me Gunny Highway, for two reasons, my arms...which aren't what they use to be...and my attitude, which is. It was a character in Heartbreak Ridge played by Clint Eastwood who had a bit of an edge to him to say the least, they all think I need to name it the "Gunny Highway"


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 27, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> Is this your boat or is it going to be a family activity? You could go with BILLABLE OURS



Ok....I kinda like that one too! but it's more MINE!! so "Billable Hours" with a bill fish logo could work.

Here's a photo of it....


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 27, 2011)

We also joke a LOT about something an old employer preached all the time, but we don't and that's "Utilization" which is a good measure of a companies success, but not when you're the size we are so maybe

"My UT Goal"? That would really be appreciated by everyone I use to work with.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 27, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> Is this your boat or is it going to be a family activity? You could go with BILLABLE OURS


The owner of the last company I worked for had a big houseboat with that name.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw a boat with this name...No More Mondays. I think that is a heck of a name for a boat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2011)

so what name did you decide on?


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 17, 2011)

I still haven't.....I'm now anguishing over it! lol


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 17, 2011)

SS Anguish.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2011)

Name it Imonna.

That way, you can bust out with the "Im on a boat!" song every time someone asks.


----------



## humner (Feb 17, 2011)

Das Boat!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2011)

make a decision dammit!!!!

Nice Looking Boat! I have a 20' cuddy cabin but havent thought to come up with a name


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 19, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Mine's closer to the "Original contract" boat! That IS a good theme though, I like the direction!


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 21, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> make a decision dammit!!!!
> 
> Nice Looking Boat! I have a 20' cuddy cabin but havent thought to come up with a name



You know....I actually have spent almost a year looking for the perfect boat. I wanted a center console boat because of the extra floor space for everyone to get on it to fish, but I have now realized the downside to this, there's NO WHERE to hide behind in the cooler times you're out on the water!!! I think I need to make some curtains.


----------

